# Nothing is working for severe constipation and bloating



## joco (May 30, 2016)

I have tried everything I know to combat my severe constipation and bloating. It has only gotten worse over the past 2 1/2 years. I have tried the following:

1. Two GI doctors.

2. Negative colonoscopy.

3. Linzess, resulted in severe pain/gas/bloating with no constipation relief

4. Fiber.

5. Lots of water.

6. Probiotics.

7. Many supplements.

8. Magnesium.

9. Miralax.

10. Amitiza.

The only way I get relief now 100% is with a colonic. Occassionally, Senna Tea with Dulcolax works.

I am hoping that someone can provide a solution.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi joco-

No more extra fiber at all. I eat as little fiber as possible, it makes matters way worse for me and for the majority of us with chronic constipation on this board. (More fiber should work, but not for what we have!)

Probiotics? Tried 'em two or three times, I just get more constipated. No go.

You need to take something every day, at about the same time, same amount. This works well for me, been on it over one year now (click on below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/

Good luck!

w/b


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

have you tried combining an osmotic laxative with a stimulant-- like miralax or milk of magnesia with senna or cascara sagrada or dulcolax? i found that i got better results by doing this. one note--if you take milk of mag and dulcolax, be sure and take them at least an hour apart or it can cause cramping.

good luck--hope you can find something that works. take care.


----------



## thejono (Oct 7, 2015)

joco said:


> I have tried everything I know to combat my severe constipation and bloating. It has only gotten worse over the past 2 1/2 years. I have tried the following:
> 
> 1. Two GI doctors.
> 
> ...


I had very similar problems. Fiber, probiotics, vitamins, etc either did nothing at all, or made things worse.

I started having bloating and stomach pains after eating chicken, which I thought was odd. It felt like a brick in my stomach. After some research I found Betaine HCL, Pepsin, and Gentian Bitters. It completely changed my life. I was suffering from fatigue and bloating. The bloating almost completely went away, and the fatigue was at about 80% normal. I now supplement with a B-1 vitamin and feel like my old self again.

If you've used acid reducing drugs in the past, they can have a long term impact on acid production in the stomach. They lower the overall stomach pH making it difficult to digest complex proteins. The Betaine HCL increases the pH, while the Pepsin and Gentian Bitters helps to digest complex proteins. You can get it on Amazon for like $10 (I bought Doctor's Best). If you try it out, and after a few days you're suffering from heartburn, discontinue it. That means you are not suffering from a lowered pH. But I definitely think some sort of digestive enzyme is a good route to try. Make sure you continue to use your laxative though as I was overall still constipated, but the bloating was significantly reduced. I use Natural Calm (Amazon too) as a laxative, and it works really well for me.


----------



## Ddeisla (Jun 2, 2016)

I have had the same issue since 15 yrs and last week I think I figured it out.
First you need to find a probiotic that works for you. There's different strains and you should be able to feel what works in a couple of day. The only one that works for me is Bio K from Canada, it's the best in the market.
Second, you need to find a natural antifungal that works for you, try kyolic. Pills, those are the best that work for me. If these don't then switch to a different antifungal. In a couple of weeks you should see major improvement but u need to cut on sugars, lower your fruit consumption and lower the fiber/laxative intake.


----------



## Joan4321 (Jun 19, 2016)

I have similar symptoms and found complete relief from using a glycerin suppository in the morning after drinking a cup
Or coffee witg breakfast. For me the problem is not the diet its the fact that my body needs to be retrained to give me the urge to habe the BM. Hope this works! Any kind of oral laxitive either took 5 days to work and then made me even more comstipaed or didnt work consistently.


----------



## Joan4321 (Jun 19, 2016)

Have your tried Glycerin Suppositories? Those are the only thing that has ever tryely worked for me. I started using them as part of a bowel retraining program. For me any oral stimulant laxitive or osmotic just takes too long to work and never solved the problem...they
Would just give me small ammount of pencil thin stools. Try a glycerin suppository in the morning after coffee or tea or just breakfast. If you are really backed up with lots of hard stool in your lower rectum it might take 2-3 suppositories to get a large soft movement. It is safe to use more than one. For me these really work and I have found insane relief and I use them 3-5 times a week (I used to ise them every day but the retraining is working slowly ajd I have cute back). They are safe, effective and cause no side effects for me and I hope they work for you too!!! Good luck


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Joan4321 said:


> Have your tried Glycerin Suppositories? Those are the only thing that has ever tryely worked for me. I started using them as part of a bowel retraining program. For me any oral stimulant laxitive or osmotic just takes too long to work and never solved the problem...they
> Would just give me small ammount of pencil thin stools. Try a glycerin suppository in the morning after coffee or tea or just breakfast. If you are really backed up with lots of hard stool in your lower rectum it might take 2-3 suppositories to get a large soft movement. It is safe to use more than one. For me these really work and I have found insane relief and I use them 3-5 times a week (I used to ise them every day but the retraining is working slowly ajd I have cute back). They are safe, effective and cause no side effects for me and I hope they work for you too!!! Good luck


I have to ask: What does your bowel retraining program consist of? I've never heard of that.


----------



## Mr. Hungry (Dec 21, 2011)

i've just searched on glycerine and the way it works is that it basically absorbs water so i guess thats how it helps to get things moving. glycerine & glycerol are the same thing and it is classed as a 'sugar alcohol' similar to sorbitol, xylitol etc which have a similar stool softening/loosening effect. so maybe using the glycerine in suppository form enables dried stools to absorb water directly where its needed ?

the bigger question is why doesn't the bowel behave normally in the first place ? someone once told me that the bowel naturally absorbs water to enable smooth transit of waste but if bowel movements don't happen within the normal timeframe then the moisture within the stools is reabsorbed back into the body resulting in dry hard stools which then move far slower. i've no idea if this is true but it makes sense to me.

interested to hear others opinions on this.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Mr. Hungry said:


> the bigger question is why doesn't the bowel behave normally in the first place ? someone once told me that the bowel naturally absorbs water to enable smooth transit of waste but if bowel movements don't happen within the normal timeframe then the moisture within the stools is reabsorbed back into the body resulting in dry hard stools which then move far slower. i've no idea if this is true but it makes sense to me.
> 
> interested to hear others opinions on this.


yes this explanation about the bowel absorbing water etc is correct. so is the explanation of how glycerin suppositories work.

there can be many reasons why the bowel does not work normally in the first place. here's a thread we had on that:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/168214-list-of-all-possible-causes-for-constipation/


----------



## Magster (Apr 6, 2016)

After 20 yrs of C - Swiss Kriss Herbal remedy 2-3 Xs per week and Dr Oz BOAT breakfast REALLY helped! Since my IBS was 90% morning related, it was the am that set my day right or terribly wrong. This relieved me 60-70% of the time. Also 2-3 hrs of total separation from anyone in the morning and just peacefully consuming my breakfast isolated in my room with the bathroom.

How I miss IBS- c. For 8 months now have D and that's why I'm on this board after many years. Cause I was better! Sighhhhhh 
I'll figure this one out.


----------

